# BLOODY SIAMESE!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!

Officially hate Siamese right now, due to running out of boxes a put a young black eyed Siamese in my box of Fox does as the Siamese box had nursing mothers in there. Well I was up late and went out to quickly feed befor I went to bed. As I walked over to the feed pot there was a Fox sitting on top the box (there realy not smart), chucked her back in the box wondering how she got out. Then saw three Fox noses poking around from behind the box watching me. Checked the box over and there is a big hole in the bottom! It had to of been the Siamese as the foxes have never done this befor. Only one well behaved Fox was left in the box. I caught a few and have seen one lose this morning. I didn't get to bed last night untill 4am in the end
Don't know how many were in there due to swapping mice about last week, will set up a trap to try to catch them. There now in a wooden box I brought from another breeder. Luckerly I took out four does the other day to breed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Seems one Fox has changed its mind and went back into the chewed box so that's one more in captivity but the one I saw this morning was a choc and this one was a black. Also just cut my leg on one of my dangerously diy box lids.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I know I shouldn't laugh, but I have to admit I did. 

I fully understand how you feel. Those things would drive you mad, I've taken to giving them blocks of wood, dog biscuits, anything to try & stop them thinking of escape.

I just got a picture in my mind of you struggling to find them in your shed, was the air blue when you cut your leg ??


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol I came very close to letting my dog find them, good thing there was no nabours about as there was more than a few choice words.

The Siamese doe was even looking at me threw the mesh of the new box she soon ran for cover once I started swearing at her


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

lol sorry had to chuckle at imagining you swearing at your mousy...LOL


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm often swareing out there lol, one mouse has a name I can't type on a public forum


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

XD I had a name like that for my first buck lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

got to sort threw the Siamese soon, two bucks got to go may let 3 go so ill have 2 left if I do and some does. Will have too many and ive got a local feeder breeder ive promised some Siamese to after the foxes I sold him didn't do well for him. 
Still waiting for more births


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol this is great! I had a similar experience where the lid of one cage was knocked loose right before I went on vacation to Hawaii. My friend who was watching the animals kept calling me at weird hours to yell at me because she was crawling all over my shed trying to find my baby mice. That was a really important litter for me too, because it was my first merle satin litter. She caught most of the little blighters, so I owe her big!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol, well I went on holiday a few weeks ago and had a friend pop in one day to top up water and food and another friend pop in a few days later to do the same and the Siamese litter had chewed one if the bottles so it fell in leaving a hole in the lid for them to climb threw. She went in there to find one sitting on top. There were all there still.

But I never did find one of the foxes who broke out ages ago.


----------

